# "Bud" Progression on Amorphophallus titanum



## Drorchid (May 24, 2013)

One of our Amorphophallus titanum's is about ready to bloom! I thought it would be fun to show the progression of the flower bud. Although I hardly call it a "Bud"; it is already pretty big (I would say it is currently already 3.5 feet tall)!

The corm when we dug it out of it's old pot. We noticed it was starting to sprout again, and decided to repot it, as it was starting to outgrow it's old pot. We estimated that the corm weighed about 100 to 150 lbs! The photo was taken on May 8th 2013:






Almost two weeks later, after we repotted it, the bud had grown considerably. At this point we concluded it was going to be a flower bud, rather than a new leaf! The photo was taken May 21st:









Today's photo (May 24th):




Robert


----------



## Drorchid (May 24, 2013)

Oeps, I guess I posted this in the wrong section. Feel free to move it!

Robert


----------



## Paphman910 (May 24, 2013)

Holy Stinker!
:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2013)

This bud I'm eager to watch the progress of!


----------



## nikv (May 24, 2013)

Things are gonna get stinky very soon!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2013)

I remember seeing that -- it is huge!


----------



## jjkOC (May 25, 2013)

Wow! I can't wait to see it open!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, some updated photos:

This picture is from last Friday (May 31st):





These 2 pictures are from today (June 3rd):









Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2013)

Craziness! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2013)

eagerly awaited


----------



## Secundino (Jun 4, 2013)

Great phallus growing!
Keep us updated!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2013)

cool!
have you thought of getting in touch with Mo Fayyaz at U of Wisconsin Madison?
he may have pollen, if you want to try to breed it


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy Banana, this is impressive. Please do let us know (once open) how bad, for real, the smell *REALLY IS!!!*

Cheers!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 5, 2013)

Seriously cool!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 5, 2013)

Impressive!!!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 5, 2013)

John Boy said:


> Holy Banana, this is impressive. Please do let us know (once open) how bad, for real, the smell *REALLY IS!!!*
> 
> Cheers!



We had another one bloom 3 years ago. I could already smell it before I opened the greenhouse doors! The way I describe the odor is a combination of the following 3 things: The smell of a pile of rotting cabbage, mixed with a pile of rotting fish, mixed with the smell of a dead cow that has been laying in the ditch for a week! You can imagine how lovely it smells! Luckily the worst of the smell only lasts for about 24 hours.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> The smell of a pile of rotting cabbage, mixed with a pile of rotting fish, mixed with the smell of a dead cow that has been laying in the ditch for a week!


:rollhappy: I would have had all the neighborhood kids over for that one!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 5, 2013)

This is inspiring...I'm waiting for my bulbifer and konjac to emerge in my yard (they usually come up late June)...maybe this year my konjac will finally bloom.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 7, 2013)

Today's (June 7th) update:





Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 10, 2013)

Update on the corpse Flower as of June 10th. She is still growing! The lower bracts fell off over the weekend, and the Spathe is starting to turn red. Now you know what inspired "Audrey" from the Little shop of horrors!





up close:




Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm telling you, you should send this to the local schools!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2013)

amazing


----------



## John Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

This is so impressive!!!


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome!:clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 13, 2013)

Todays update (as of June 13th). "Big Stinky" has grown to over 5.5 feet (170 cm), and is still growing! It is taking her longer to develop than anticipated, so I am guessing she may open by this Saturday or Sunday. Notice that the Spathe (Petal like structure) is starting to develop more red pigments. Eventually when she opens, the outside will stay mainly green, but the inside will be a blood red color!





















Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2013)

Amazing flower!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 14, 2013)

Just wanted to write 'great!', but that doesn't seem appropriate. It is simply awesome. Thanks for keeping us updated, I'm whatching daily!


----------



## em_tee_w (Jun 14, 2013)

What happened to the spadix?


----------

